# How Your Next Meal Could be Delivered by a Self-Driving Car



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Do you see the creatures that order uber eats waddling out to the curb to get their feed bag?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

It must be degrading for a person to deliver food.
All I know is when the kid from the Chinese food or pizza place delivers to me they always look miserable

On the big picture :Eliminating low skill menial functions will force the working poor to reevaluate
their life's choices and hopefully get retrained, a skill, some Self Worth and
a purposeful existence

Hell, A dog walker requires more skill than food delivery.








Hi Rakos !! Happy new year.



Disgusted Driver said:


> Do you see the creatures that order uber eats waddling out to the curb to get their feed bag?


Give us our food!!!!








Anybody recognize the two guys?


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Do you see the creatures that order uber eats waddling out to the curb to get their feed bag?


From the video: "In the future customers can choose whether they want to pick up their delivery from the curb or from a fully autonomous delivery system. Meaning, robots."


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Single Malt said:


> From the video: "In the future customers can choose whether they want to pick up their delivery from the curb or from a fully autonomous delivery system. Meaning, robots."


As previously discussed, Kroger is already doing autonomous curb side delivery with Nuro equipment & software

​


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> As previously discussed, Kroger is already doing autonomous curb side delivery with Nuro equipment & software
> 
> ​


No evidence whatsoever that this service has ever rolled out.

This is what you see when you try to make a delivery.

Nothing but lies as usual.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> No evidence whatsoever that this service has ever rolled out.
> 
> This is what you see when you try to make a delivery.
> 
> Nothing but lies as usual.


LOL Tomato " no evidence"
climb out of ur abandoned ICBM silo
and take a look around

lots of changes since Stalin

December 27, 2018 12:15 PM, EST
*Driverless Cars Deliver From Kroger-Owned Store in Arizona*
https://www.ttnews.com/articles/driverless-cars-deliver-kroger-owned-store-arizona

A delivery arrived at Shannon Baggett's house in the Phoenix suburb of Scottsdale. *She said it was surreal to see nobody in the car bringing her milk, eggs and strawberries.*

*"It was very cool to see it pull up. It was a lot smaller than I thought it would be," Baggett said. "I told my husband, 'We just got our groceries delivered by a robot.' "
*


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

ECOMCON said:


> LOL Tomato " no evidence"
> climb out of ur abandoned ICBM silo
> and take a look around
> 
> ...


Nothing but a "promotional story". Show us other deliveries currently taking place.

We'll wait.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Nothing but a "promotional story". Show us other deliveries currently taking place.
> 
> We'll wait.


u need to visit the Optometrist
until then 
bye bye, tomato uberdriverfornow


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

ECOMCON said:


> u need to visit the Optometrist
> until then
> bye bye, tomato uberdriverfornow


Still waiting for you to show proof of your fake fantasy deliveries that aren't actually taking place.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Still waiting for you to show proof of your fake fantasy deliveries that aren't actually taking place.


u need to visit the Optometrist
until then
bye bye, uberdriverfornow aka: tomato

December 27, 2018 12:15 PM, EST
*Driverless Cars Deliver From Kroger-Owned Store in Arizona*
https://www.ttnews.com/articles/driverless-cars-deliver-kroger-owned-store-arizona

A delivery arrived at Shannon Baggett's house in the Phoenix suburb of Scottsdale. *She said it was surreal to see nobody in the car bringing her milk, eggs and strawberries.*

*"It was very cool to see it pull up. It was a lot smaller than I thought it would be," Baggett said. "I told my husband, 'We just got our groceries delivered by a robot.' "*


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

ECOMCON said:


> u need to visit the Optometrist
> until then
> bye bye, uberdriverfornow aka: tomato
> 
> ...


great, so there has been one promotional delivery in history and no other deliveries have ever taken place

thanks for confirming what I said that no deliveries are taking place


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> LOL Tomato " no evidence"
> climb out of ur abandoned ICBM silo
> and take a look around
> 
> ...


It's essentially a radio controlled car.

"The unmanned delivery vehicles will be followed by a "shadow car," driven by a person with the ability to stop or control it."

They've been around a while.


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> It's essentially a radio controlled car.
> 
> "The unmanned delivery vehicles will be followed by a "shadow car," driven by a person with the ability to stop or control it."
> 
> They've been around a while.


Fake News.

Link....
That states Nuro is radio controlled by shadow vehicle ???


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> Sounds made up.
> 
> Link?
> That states Nuro is radio controlled by shadow vehicle ???


Having the ability to control the car from the vehicle following it suggests either radio controlled or telepathy?

I'm going radio. You may think otherwise.


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

You’re whistling Dixie (full of crap)

Link....
That states Nuro is radio controlled by shadow vehicle ???


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> You're whistling Dixie (full of crap)
> 
> Link....
> That states Nuro is radio controlled by shadow vehicle ???


How are you suggesting the drivers in the shadow vehicles are controlling them?


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> How are you suggesting the drivers in the shadow vehicles are controlling them?


Bye Mr Tomato uberdriverfornow iheartuber and all the multiple tomato accounts


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> Bye


You've be teleported back to your planet?


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Single Malt said:


> From the video: "In the future customers can choose whether they want to pick up their delivery from the curb or from a fully autonomous delivery system. Meaning, robots."


https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/07/robot-delivery-dogs-deployed-by-self-driving-cars-are-coming/
Robot delivery dogs are coming


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

Single Malt said:


>


I want same day delivery, man. Not weeks later with this slow son bish.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

I like what Boston Dynamics is up to

And LuisEnrikee
They're fast


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> I like what Boston Dynamics is up to
> 
> And LuisEnrikee
> They're fast


I've seen this technology for the past couple years and it certainly is pretty impressive.
Of course it's years , I see other more practical uses for those other than for delivery .


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> No evidence whatsoever that this service has ever rolled out.
> 
> This is what you see when you try to make a delivery.
> 
> Nothing but lies as usual.


https://www.facebook.com/1409029459/posts/10219242251032943?sfns=st


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Single Malt said:


> https://www.facebook.com/1409029459/posts/10219242251032943?sfns=st


Geez uberdriverfornow
_"Nothing_ _but lies as usual" SDC Nothing but lies as usual" Nothing but lies as usual"
Nothing_ _but lies as usual" Uber Nothing but lies as usual" Autonomous Cars Nothing but lies as usual"
Nothing but lies as usual" Autonomous Trucks Nothing but lies as usual" Nothing but lies as usual"
DiDi Nothing but lies as usual" Nothing but lies as usual"Autonomous Delivery Nothing but lies as usual"
Nothing but lies as usual" Waymo Nothing but lies as usual" Ford Nothing but lies as usual"
_
YOU SOUND MORE & More like HITLER in the Bunker


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

thats from the same promotional video you posted before...are you that dan guy ?

how about instead of posting a link to the same promotional video you posted before you actually post a real delivery instead ?

I'll wait.

Also if you go to that supposed Nuro facebook page there isn't a single new real delivery video posted.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Geez uberdriverfornow
> _"Nothing_ _but lies as usual" SDC Nothing but lies as usual" Nothing but lies as usual"
> Nothing_ _but lies as usual" Uber Nothing but lies as usual" Autonomous Cars Nothing but lies as usual"
> Nothing but lies as usual" Autonomous Trucks Nothing but lies as usual" Nothing but lies as usual"
> ...


Don't let uberdriverfornow see this one. He'll be devastated. You think Hitler took it hard.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

H8ers cause robo car will get more tips than you


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/16/18185598/stop-and-shop-robomart-self-driving-grocery-store


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

no matter what the Anti-Tech crowd squawks

Autonomous Vehicles are proliferating as futurists & manufactures planned
Executed with an established systematic form of procedure for New Societal Changing Technology

Slowly but Surely 
Methodical 
Step by Step
Inch by Inch 
Before one knows it, your neighbor's Dog comes home from the Vet alone sitting in the driver's seat.
An extreme example, however not terribly far fetched. Did I say Fetch!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Keep the Dream alive!!


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://blog.aboutamazon.com/transportation/meet-scout


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

robots have been around for a long time, nothing special to see here


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Single Malt said:


>


You're devotion to SDC, which everyday more and more is proving to be a sinking ship, is pretty sad Single Malt


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> You're devotion to SDC, which everyday more and more is proving to be a sinking ship, is pretty sad Single Malt


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

now in Italy and coming soon to USA
Uber autonomous Sub


----------

